# Teething Puppies



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, my little guy is losing teeth right and left and since I no longer use rawhide bones like in the good old days ,he can't chew on them. I have a chilly bone for him but it melts in about 5 minutes and he loses interest in it. What does everyone here use for teething puppies? He has NO interest at all in his Nylabone. Those fake edible bones make of vegetables give him diarrhea and he chews them up in about 3 minutes anyway. I have gotten him pig ears that are made locally from local pigs (we have a lOT of pig farms in NC) and they are baked in a way that he breaks them into little pieces like potato chips as he eats them so I feel relatively safe with them, but they don't last long either. He also LOVES ice cubes. Is it safe for him to chew on ice cubes? I haven't read anything dangerous about chewing ice cubes yet. He has no interest in a Kong....thinks they are boring too. Basically if it's not food flavored, he doesn't want it! I would like to keep him entertained for a little while, at least long enough to watch a full hour show at night without those big brown eyes staring at me and begging me to play with him!


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Marrow bones*

I personally use marrow bones for my dogs. I would assume they are safe for puppies as long as you give me beef marrow bones. I purchase mine at publix and they keep my guys busy for at least 2 hrs. It's also a great way to keep their teeth free of tarter when they are older. You may also try the gummy Nylabone. My shep hated the regular one but he loves the gummy one. Anyway i hope this helps!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

chowder said:


> Well, my little guy is losing teeth right and left and since I no longer use rawhide bones like in the good old days ,he can't chew on them.


Good. Rawhides can be dangerous.



> What does everyone here use for teething puppies?


Depending on the size of the pup, you can rolll up a damp washcloth or a damp hand towel, put it in the freezer for awhile, then let him chew on it. It's soothes his teeth.



> He has NO interest at all in his Nylabone.


Often a dog has to be taught to use a Nylabone. They are very handy for the lifetime of a dog and you should make the effort to teach him to use it. IMO, its the best artificial chew toy on the market(original flavor only).



> Those fake edible bones make of vegetables give him diarrhea and he chews them up in about 3 minutes anyway. I have gotten him pig ears that are made locally from local pigs (we have a lOT of pig farms in NC) and they are baked in a way that he breaks them into little pieces like potato chips as he eats them so I feel relatively safe with them, but they don't last long either.


Anything he chews up in a few minutes isn't a chew toy, its a snack.



> He also LOVES ice cubes. Is it safe for him to chew on ice cubes?


I have used ice cubes successfully before without problem, however some say their dogs have chipped teeth on them.



> He has no interest in a Kong....thinks they are boring too. Basically if it's not food flavored, he doesn't want it!


Coat the inside of a Kong with peanut butter or cheezewhiz or something with flavor. While he is teething, you can also freeze it.



> I would like to keep him entertained for a little while, at least long enough to watch a full hour show at night without those big brown eyes staring at me and begging me to play with him!


He uses them because they work. When they stop working, he will stop using them. :smile:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

We use Nylabones, Kongs (I agree with both of the thing Rawfed said regarding these 2 toys), wobbly nobbly's, Hurley bones, tire biters and bully sticks.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

how do you teach him to use a nylabone besides just offering it to him over and over again? Maybe smear peanut butter on it or something like that? I have tried handing it to him repeatedly and he takes it for a few seconds and mouths it but then drops it. I've also put it in his crate with him but he has ignored it. Do they like the flavored nylabones better then the plain ones? I wasn't sure if they actually could tell the flavors when they were just plastic.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

chowder said:


> how do you teach him to use a nylabone besides just offering it to him over and over again?


You don't need a lot of chew toys laying around. When the puppy starts chewing on something inappropriate, as you are taking the inappropriate away from him, put the Nylabone in his mouth while you are saying something like, "No, no ... don't chew on that, here chew on this." The puppy soon learns that when he has the urge to chew, to find the Nylabone.



> Maybe smear peanut butter on it or something like that?


I wouldn't .... then he wouldn't chew on it without the peanut butter. You want this to be the chew toy of choice as it is.



> I have tried handing it to him repeatedly and he takes it for a few seconds and mouths it but then drops it.


The time to hand it to him is when he is chewing on something inappropriate and there are plenty of opportunities for that. :smile:



> Do they like the flavored nylabones better then the plain ones?


I don't like the flavored ones because they seem not to last as long and they tend to break off in larger pieces. I don't think they are as hard as the original.


----------

